# Back gear parts



## miles&me (Oct 23, 2020)

Since the grizzly back gear from the G9249 lathe is too big to fit the older Enco and Jet lathes, What are you folks using when the small gear has teeth missing? I didn't really want to change my motor out for variable speed.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 23, 2020)

I would make a new gear.


----------



## miles&me (Oct 23, 2020)

It's a helical gear, way beyond my skill level!


----------



## benmychree (Oct 23, 2020)

Any idea what (metric) module it might be?  I do have some metric cutters and the capability to cut helical gears.


----------

